# DIY roots/branches



## Park (18 Apr 2012)

I've made a guide for making your own roots/branches from aluminium wire and filter wool   : http://danielparknielsen.blogspot.com/2 ... on-10.html


----------



## HarryRobinson (19 Apr 2012)

Very in depth guide mate well done. This will work wonders for people wanting that little extra something in thier tank to bring it to life


----------



## Alastair (19 Apr 2012)

Ditto. Think it's a cool idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (19 Apr 2012)

Good idea. You could also maybe use anodised  Bonsai wire as well, might be less messy?!

http://www.shbonsai.com/dev/productslis ... egory=wire


----------



## Park (19 Apr 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> Good idea. You could also maybe use anodised  Bonsai wire as well, might be less messy?!
> 
> http://www.shbonsai.com/dev/productslis ... egory=wire



Perhaps, but I can live with the mess - I just wash my hands  And the bonsai wire is quite expensive - the wire I bought was 400 m. and I paid 24 pounds with delivery  

But if you have it then I would love if you tried it and made some comment? 

I hope some will try it and perhaps post some pics?


----------



## dean (19 Apr 2012)

nice idea, got any pics of it finished and covered with moss


----------



## Park (19 Apr 2012)

dean said:
			
		

> nice idea, got any pics of it finished and covered with moss



No, not yet! But when I have I'll post 'em


----------



## dean (20 Apr 2012)

Which moss are you going to use?


----------



## Park (20 Apr 2012)

I don't know yet... I have Taiwan, Singapore, Xmas, mini Xmas, fissidens fontanus, fissidens US mini, Flame, Wiror moss (Fontinalis sp. 'japan'), Crescend Moss (Drepanocladus aduncus) and Stringy moss. So it's hard to choose one!   

But I'm thinking fissidens US mini or mini Xmas!


----------

